# Does Anyone Have The...



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

wav file from Friday the 13th where Jason is saying chh (or maybe it's kill?)

I have a bad 8bit wav that I want to edit because there is a thud at the end I'd like to get rid of so I can loop it!

Thanks!


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey there
If you need the whole song and you can pull out that part,let me know via PM.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

The sound so many people think they hear as "Ch, Ch, Ch," or "Sh, Sh, Sh," is actually "Ki, Ki, Ki; Ma, Ma Ma Ma". Harry Manfredini created it after he knew of the scene where Mrs. Voorhees is saying "Kill her Mommy"

You can download the clip at the Camp Blood web site. It is under "Multimedia", "Audio". You can also download the theme song from "Multimedia", "MP3s".


----------

